# Effacer l'historique



## Mac Chris (4 Décembre 2005)

sous safari, lorque par exemple je lance le moteur de recherche free, lorsque je commence à taper un mot clé, instantanément le mot entier s'écrit car il a déjà été tapé.

Comment vider ce cache????

merci


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2005)

Menu Historique, vider l'historique (dernier)
Sauf si la page est dans les bookmarks

Erreur : j'ai lu trop vite, je cherche...

Préférences, remplissage automatique : tu peux configurer par sites.


----------



## pèrejc (4 Décembre 2005)

Mac Chris a dit:
			
		

> sous safari, lorque par exemple je lance le moteur de recherche free, lorsque je commence à taper un mot clé, instantanément le mot entier s'écrit car il a déjà été tapé.
> 
> Comment vider ce cache????
> 
> merci



ya des sites que tu veux cacher?   

Si tu veux  virer l'ensembles des caches, tu peux vider le cache (menu Safari -> vider le cache) ou plus radicalement menu Safari ->Réinitialiser Safari . 
Mais si tu choisi cette manip, il te faudra refaire tes logins entrés sur les différents sites web 
(ex macgé )

@+


----------

